# Looking for some help pricing this job for next season



## Darafayen (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys im going to be bidding on this job next season and would like any help i could get on some pricing, i will just be using a sierra 2500 with a 8'6 V plow and a shovel crew for the sidewalks. thanks any questions i can answer that will help i will!


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Few things to ask. What kind of building is this? Secondly, it is doable with your set up, but I would try to get a skid loader in there with a snow bucket on it to work with the truck. Truck can push the snow down to one end of the lot, and then the skid just keeps piling it up over the curbs. It would also be helpful so that you can get single stalls cleared with the snow bucket. With out exact measurements I cant tell you how much salt if there is going to be salt, but I would venture to say in the neighborhood of 1500lbs to 2000lbs. and then probably about 12 bags for sidewalks of ice melt. If you are doing it hourly with just your truck, Id plan for about 1.5-2hours plowing time and then equal sidewalk time (how many guys are you running on walks?) If you can get a skid in there to help with a bucket, 1 hour for both vehicles and then still about 1 hour for the walks with a 3 man crew.

This include everything, plowing (with a truck only or a truck and skid), rock salt, and ice melt

<1" 535
1-3 $840
4-6"-$950
6-8"-$1060
>8" hourly plus salt


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You will never make it with 1 plow truck on this lot. Side walk crew should be 4 guys at least. If you get a storm of 10-12" you'll be doomed, big storms are happening to everyone more often. Quit thinking 1-2" and that you can always plow when no cars are there, or that it will always quit snowing at 2:00 am.

Sorry, I know this doesn't help your bid, but maybe it will cause you to re-think wether you want to bid it in the first place.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Is this gonna be your only account....What level of service are they looking for...Are those all sidewalks inside those buildings....i would measure the lot to get an idea of sq. Feet for salting and production purposes.....Dont just blindly throw numbers at this..It will bite you in the ass....


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

don't tell me anyone has additional equipment on hand for a 10" storm! We all have the same weather to deal with in an area. If we get a big storm we have to go out more often to stay on top of things, I wouldn't hesitate that property with 1 truck, 2 would be nicer so (or a skid). Sidewalks are the killer.
I would also say about 2 hours to plow since you have to come back for clean up, etc. 2-3 hours for the walks on a light storm....more when you get dumped on.
Salt depends on your area, I wouldn't do the place for 535$ with salt included.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

For those walks, you might consider a small vehicle--nothing crazy, though. A simple ATV with a 60" blade (rubber edge) would probably be worth it for the linear feet of walks you appear to have. Would make a larger storm more manageable, too. It could also cut your labor down to perhaps two guys for walks. Just a thought...

Also, I assume the courtyards are not included here?

That has got to be a retirement home, with the lack of parking, no? (not to mention the two shuttlebuses, the entrance way, and the ambulance access in the rear, lol)


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Cedar Grounds;1018392 said:


> don't tell me anyone has additional equipment on hand for a 10" storm! We all have the same weather to deal with in an area. If we get a big storm we have to go out more often to stay on top of things, I wouldn't hesitate that property with 1 truck, 2 would be nicer so (or a skid). Sidewalks are the killer.
> I would also say about 2 hours to plow since you have to come back for clean up, etc. 2-3 hours for the walks on a light storm....more when you get dumped on.
> Salt depends on your area, I wouldn't do the place for 535$ with salt included.


$535 is strictly salt and ice melt actually. All the accounts I plow are 1" triggers, under an inch we will just salt. Thats a rough number too, I dont know how big the lot is, but I am kinda just roughly estimating it.

I agree with westhard too an ATV with a 60" blade would be awesome or i know some companies make snow blowers for an ATV to, that would always work to, probably actually be a little faster then the blade. But as stated before and by everyone else, dont try to tackle this with out two trucks and a 3 man walk crew or a truck and a skid loader.

Your going to need a loader of some sort because there really isnt a good place to put the snow on that lot so your going to have to push it back or haul it. Try finding a good sub if you can get a loader your self.


----------



## Darafayen (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes it is a retirement home, and thanks a lot guys for all the help you have given me i appreciate it a lot. helps a lot having all kinds of ideas to work with and get myself ready for next season. i have access to other trucks and atvs but atm i do not have access to any skid steers ive been working on getting one but the extra money atm to buy one just isnt there. will have to see what summer brings thanks guy!

Jay


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Glad I could help!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

bristolturf;1018960 said:


> $535 is strictly salt and ice melt actually.


That makes more sense!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I never did ask--what trigger do they want? I would _insist_ on zero tolerance for a place like that. That's a lotta hips...


----------

